# massey 20 d



## ubob (Dec 6, 2013)

I just bought a massey 20 d, the arms on the three point do not go up/down, any suggestions? . I have adjusted the speed control without any luck.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

hi bob, and welcome to TF 

is it cold where you're at? in this weather, i have to let my allis warm up, often for a few minutes, before the arms will raise. altho i never have a problem lowering them.


----------

